# [HOWTO] Logitech QuickCam Messenger & Gentoo GNU/Linux

## mouser

Salve a tutti!!!

Dopo "lungo e profondissimo cosare di cervello nella mia testa" (chi ha visto Madagascar, capirà) che mi ha portato ad una lunga e triste mancanza dal forum, eccomi qui con un howto "fresco, frescolissimo"!!!

Come usare una webcam Logitech QuickCam Messenger con il nostro gechino???? Semplice, ma non immediato!

Infatti, sempre con l'idea in testa che "Google è mio amico", faccio la ricerchina e scopro che come sempre sono uno dei tantissimi fortunati che usano una delle distro con più documentazione in assoluto: Gentoo!!!

Infatti qui, sul wiki ufficiale, c'è una paginetta pronta pronta con tutto quello che serve!!!!

Seguendo questo wiki, che comunque consiglio di tenere sottocchio in parallelo a questo howto, di può semplicemente configurare e far funzionare la nostra webcam.

La domanda ora immagino che sia:

"Ma, mouser, se c'è già il wiki, a che caspiteronzola serve l'howto???"

Semplicissimo: l'howto parla di come configurare una webcam Logitech QuickCam con Gentoo GNU/Linux, ma le specifiche per la QuickCam Messenger sono un "cicinino" diverse.... nulla di insuperabile comunque, con l'aiuto dell'amico internet e, magari, un pochettino anche dell'amico mouser  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ma andiamo a cominciare:

Configuriamo il kernel come detto dal wiki, anche se personalmente consiglio l'inserimento di "Video For Linux" come modulo, ricompiliamo e ributtiamo (ehmmm, rebootiamo).

A questo punto, il wiki spiega di lanciare un bel

```
# emerge qc-usb
```

Fermi fermi fermi.... non emergete!!! Purtroppo con le QuickCam Messenger questo driver non funziona, ma andando sul sito del produttore del driver se ne trova un prontissimo all'uso...

Apriamo un terminale, e scarichiamo il driver per le QuickCam Messenger:

```
# wget http://home.mag.cx/messenger/source/qc-usb-messenger-0.9.tar.gz
```

Okkei, scaricato, ora lo sgunzippiamo e lo stariamo con il consueto

```
# tar zxvf qc-usb-messenger-0.9.tar.gz
```

Inoltre, per testare la webcam (ne avremo bisogno alla fine, ma conviene emergerlo subito, poichè il test del driver lo utilizza, emergiamo xawtv

```
# emerge -av xawtv
```

Per chi si è già stufato di leggere questo howto, è possibile entrare nella directory appena scompattata e lanciare al volo lo script

```
# cd qc-usb-messenger-0.9

# ./quickcam.sh
```

Questo script esegue una serie di test, chiedendo un Invio dopo ognuno, che controllano che tutto il sistema sia pronto per l'utilizzo della webcam.... in pratica controllano: la presenza del driver VideoForLinux, la correttezza dell'inode associato alla webcam, ecc. ecc.

Per chi, invece, vuole fare le cose pulite pulite, ecco qui i passaggi: prima di tutto occorre controllare che sia effettivamente caricato in memoria il driver VideoForLinux; per fare questo:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

videodev                8448  0

```

Nel caso non sia presente questo driver (ed è stato compilato come modulo), occorre caricarlo; quindi

```
# modprobe -l | grep video

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko

# modprobe videodev

```

ed adesso lsmod dovrebbe restituire anche il modulino di VideoForLinux

A questo punto, colleghiamo la webcam e con un dmesg, vediamo che device è stato creato: nel mio caso, il device è /dev/video0

ok, cancelliamo e ricreiamo il device (infatti, la QuickCam Messenger crea il device, ma non capisco perchè lo crea in modo errato  :Rolling Eyes: )

```
# rm -f /dev/video0

# mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0

# chmod a+rw /dev/video0

```

Ok, ora abbiamo il device corretto!!!!

Non dobbiamo fare altro che collegare la webcam ed il device ora sarà corretto...... ora non resta che eseguire una piccola modifica allo script

quickcam.sh per far si che esegua le stesse cose, ma che non si interrompa continuamente per dire "Va tutto ok, premi Invio per continuare"...

Copiamo ovviamente il file in uno nuovo:

```
# cp quickcam.sh mouser_quickcam.sh
```

e, aprendo il file, cerchiamo la funzione askreturn(): le 5 righe di questa funzione sono:

```
askreturn() {

        echo -n "Press Ctrl+C to quit, Enter to continue ---> "

        read x

        echo ""

}
```

apposto: commentiamo con il classico # la righa "read x", trasformando la funzione in questo modo:

```
askreturn() {

        echo -n "Press Ctrl+C to quit, Enter to continue ---> "

        #read x

        echo ""

}
```

A questo punto lanciamo il nuovo script

```
# ./mouser_quickcam.sh
```

e, se tutto va bene, poco dopo apparirà una simpaticissima finestra di xawtv con l'immagine catturata dalla nostra cam.

In caso contrario, consiglio vivamente di lanciare lo script originale per farsi un'idea di quale potrebbe essere il problema.

Note Finali

E vuallà la nostra Logitech QuickCam Messenger funziona a dovere!!!

Ho notato, però, che alcuni applicativi (per esempio gqcam o amsn) non funzionano comunque, perchè vanno "a priori" a cercare la webcam in /dev/video. Se siamo in questa casistica, basta dare un:

```
# rm -f /dev/video

# ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video

```

e tutto funzionerà a dovere!!!!

In ogni caso, preferisco utilizzare xawtv, che con il parametro -c, permette di scegliere il device direttamente da linea di comando:

```
# xawtv -c /dev/video0
```

Che dire: buone webcam-chattate a tutti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

[edit]

Come segnalatomi da Luca89, ne approfitto per postare [url="https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84956"]questo[/url] link a bugzilla, dal quale si può scaricare direttamente l'ebuild del driver qc-usb-messenger (ad oggi sono disponibili gli ebuild per la versione 0.8 e la 1.1).

Appena ne avrò l'occasione posterò i passaggi per installare il driver direttamente dall'ebuildLast edited by mouser on Thu Feb 09, 2006 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

"Teneri e Coccolosi, ragazzi ! Teneri e Coccolosi!"    :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## BikE

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> "Teneri e Coccolosi, ragazzi ! Teneri e Coccolosi!"   
> 
> Coda

 

"Carini e Coccolosi, ragazzi! Carini e Coccolosi"  :Cool: 

Ottimo HOWTO mouser   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *BikE wrote:*   

> "Carini e Coccolosi, ragazzi! Carini e Coccolosi" 
> 
> Ottimo HOWTO mouser  

 

Azz! M'agg' sbagliato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *BikE wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   "Teneri e Coccolosi, ragazzi ! Teneri e Coccolosi!"   
> 
> Coda 
> 
> "Carini e Coccolosi, ragazzi! Carini e Coccolosi" 
> ...

 

Mi spiace contraddirvi, ma....

"Sorridenti e Coccolosi, ragazzi! Sorridenti e Coccolosi"  :Cool:   :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

grandissimo Mouser!!!!

Giusto la webcam che ho io!!! Questa sera provo il tutorial  :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## mouser

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> grandissimo Mouser!!!!

 

Ti ringrazio per i complimenti, ma ti prego...... mouser con l'iniziale minuscola!!!!

Insomma, *nix insegna che mouser è diverso da Mouser........

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *RexRocker wrote:*   grandissimo Mouser!!!! 
> 
> Ti ringrazio per i complimenti, ma ti prego...... mouser con l'iniziale minuscola!!!!
> 
> 

 

opporca... è la seconda votla che toppo   :Very Happy: 

```

for (int x = 0; i < 1000; i++){

    System.out.println("mouser è diverso da Mouser");

}

```

ciao

Rex

----------

## mouser

Attualmente mi trovo nella situazione di aver funzionante solo gqcam, mentre xawtv mi funziona solo dopo aver lanciato quel famoso script...

Insomma, se accendo il picci, collego la cam, lancio xawtv non vedo una beneamata favazza, mentre se lancio gqcam tutto funziona a dovere.

Se, invece, lancio lo script nell'howto, xawtv inizia a funzionare benissimo anche lui.

Qualcuno riscontra lo stesso problema e/o ne conosce il motivo????

So che non è strettamente necessario all'howto, ma per completezza mi piacerebbe inserirlo.

Ciriciao e grazie a tutti del riscontro/aiuto

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

Io ho un problema....

la spia della cam si accende...quando provo a farla partire con xawtv... ma vedo schermo nero....

questi sono i vari errori, dmesg :

```

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

pwc Logitech QuickCam Zoom (new model) USB webcam detected.

pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

pwc Too many ISOC errors, bailing out.

pwc pwc_isoc_handler() called with status -75 [Babble (bad cable?)].

ecc

```

e xawtv

```

Criptor qc-usb-messenger-1.1 # xawtv -c /dev/video0

This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

/dev/video0 [v4l]: no overlay support

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=120;width=160;format=7): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCSYNC(int=0): Input/output error

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=120;width=160;format=9): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=120;width=160;format=5): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=120;width=160;format=4): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=120;width=160;format=1): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCMCAPTURE(frame=0;height=120;width=160;format=13): Invalid argument

no way to get: 384x288 32 bit TrueColor (LE: bgr-)

Criptor qc-usb-messenger-1.1 # 

```

è la mia cam incompatibile?

----------

## mouser

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> è la mia cam incompatibile?

 

Purtroppo non credo di conoscere la risposta a questa domanda... dall'output postato sembrerebbe di capire che la cam ha qualche problema di comunicazione: provato a cambiare la porta usb o (se possibile) il cavo webcam->picci??? Altrimenti prova ad utilizzare gqcam per vedere se ti riporta gli stessi errori.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

L'hardware posso assicurare che va...con winzoz funziona tutto...cavo compreso! secondo me non ha capito bene che tipo che cam è .. e quindi da errori di lettura...boh...o forse carica un modulo sbagliato.....

----------

## mouser

Che modello è la tua webcam?

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

Logitech QuickCam Zoom (new model) USB webcam

quella con anche il microfono....e lo zoom automatico...che ti rincorre la faccia...(almeno su windows)

----------

## mouser

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Logitech QuickCam Zoom (new model) USB webcam
> 
> quella con anche il microfono....e lo zoom automatico...che ti rincorre la faccia...(almeno su windows)

 

eheheh....

Comunque, anche la mia è dotata di microfono e, che io ne sappia, attualmente non funziona una beneamata mazza sotto quest'aspetto...... personalmente utilizzo il microfono del portatile (che quindi ho sempre dietro  :Wink:  ).

Per lo zoom non saprei.... hmmm, la mia ha lo zoom manuale.....

Comunque, hai provato a cercare con google??? io ho digitato "Logitech QuickCam Zoom e Gentoo" e mi è saltato fuori questo (il tag URL mi dà problemi perchè nell'url ci sono le parentesi  :Rolling Eyes:  )

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Webcam_Logitech_QuickCam_Zoom_(anello_bianco)

Bisogna copiare tutto (anche le parentesi) per vedere la pagina in questione: prova a guardare li se c'è qualcosa di interessante....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

dopo aver installato la webcam come posso fare per impostare hue, saturazione, luminosita', ecc.?

posso salvare le impostazioni o devo ripeterle per ogni programma?

grazie

----------

## mouser

Questi tipi di impostazioni sono controllabili (che io sappia) solo via software, quindi bisogna utilizzare un software che permetta questi ritocchi.... Inoltre, sarà poi opera del software salvare in qualche modo le impostazioni applicate, peraltro non leggibili da altri software (non credo esista uno standard per questo).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## koho

sono riuscito a fare funzionare sia una quickam express che una trust space cam 120 (entrambe low cost   :Wink:  )

pero' ne con camorama, ne con amsn, ne con camstream le impostazioni di hue, color, white balance, threshold modificano l'immagine. Funzionano solo contrast e brightness.

Ho sbagliato a configurare qualcosa?

denghiu

----------

## Il_Tera

io ho un problemino con una QuickCam Web (più vecchia ancora della express) per cui (secondo il buon google) i driver qc-usb furono sviluppati, ora ho sequito l'how to di gentoo-wiki.com solo che..beh non trovo la cam , non mi vede il devvice e l'unico device di V4L che trovo è quello della mia scheda TV

tanto per capirci ls mod mi da: 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

pcspkr                  2560  0

tda9887                14224  0

tuner                  45100  0

saa7134                98656  0

video_buf              18052  1 saa7134

ir_kbd_i2c              6288  1 saa7134

ir_common              23428  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c

hw_random               4760  0

rtc                    10036  0

quickcam               65956  0

nvidia               4547156  20

i2c_core               15872  5 tda9887,tuner,saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c,nvidia

sbp2                   19336  0

ohci1394               27696  0

ieee1394               78296  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usbhid                 37472  0

```

mentre lsusb mi da:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

gqcam si apre si, ma usando la scheda TV come device...non so dove ho segato, il driver qc-usb ha compilato senza problemi (il che implica che V4L sia caricato giusto) modprobe quickcam nn da errori..eppure la webcam non c'è, nemmeno dmesg quando la stacco e/o la attacco all'usb la rileva...eppure su wincoso funziona...mah

----------

## megawind

 *koho wrote:*   

> sono riuscito a fare funzionare sia una quickam express che una trust space cam 120 (entrambe low cost   )
> 
> pero' ne con camorama, ne con amsn, ne con camstream le impostazioni di hue, color, white balance, threshold modificano l'immagine. Funzionano solo contrast e brightness.
> 
> Ho sbagliato a configurare qualcosa?
> ...

 

Ciao,potresti dirmi come hai fatto a fare funzionare la trust space cam 120?  :Question: 

Grazie

----------

## doctor_evilz

salve ragazzi, sapreste dirmi come mai con la mia Creative Live! Cam Vista IM  (perfettamente funzionante in windows) quando vado a scrivere dmesg non mi dice in che diavolo di dispositivo me la monta?

----------

## Scen

E' probabile che il modulo kernel necessario non sia/venga caricato, o più semplicemente che quel modello di webcam non sia supportato da Linux!

----------

## doctor_evilz

http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html   qui c'è qualche risultato su creative live! webcam, non proprio come la mia però se funziona con quella...    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tolstoi

Grazie! Nice howto   :Very Happy:  . Works!

----------

## Luca89

Segnalo che adesso il pacchetto qc-usb-messenger è in portage all'ultima versione disponibile, magari sarebbe utile aggiornare la guida  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Guarda, una di queste sere riconfiguro la webcam sul nuovo picci aziendale e vedo di aggiornare l'howto.

Grazie della segnalazione  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

